# Free Kribensis



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a breeding pair and 8-10 juveniles to anyone who wants to come get them. (Joshua, Tx)


----------



## metrofish (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes I will pick up the free fish can u pm 
thanks metrofis


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Look for pm in just a minute.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You might need to make a fish trap to catch all of them. They work great for catching shrimp too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are caught and in a breeder net waiting impatiently for their new home!


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> You might need to make a fish trap to catch all of them.


What's wrong with a net? I've made a few DIY fish traps in the past and if a person is patient they may catch a fish or three over a period of several days. I think they want to re-home them sooner than that. 

On the other hand, I've heard *this device* works well.

Jim

PS: Free Kribs! What a deal!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Is Frank coming to get them?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you need them gone, I do have an Krib tank I can add them to.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> On the other hand, I've heard *this device* works well.


Oh, thats a youtube video waiting to happen. Hey Jimbo, grab the net! ZAAAAPP!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes they have been spoken for. I hope he can get them soon.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

@Metrofish,

How did your kribensis do when you got them home?


----------

